# R32 Windscreen wiper blades



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone know any suitable sized ones I can run in and pick up from halfrauds ?

Front and back if you know would be great !!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

PM Dave (S2GTR) mate.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

moleman said:


> PM Dave (S2GTR) mate.


Beat me to it:chuckle: 

Should be 18" on the front, not sure about the rear though?

I do a nice line in Piaa 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/50019-piaa-wiper-blades.html?highlight=piaa+wiper

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

D'oh sorry mate I really needed them now so just been and bought some bosch ones from halfrauds.

I'll probably change them towards the end of the year anyway so will get them PIAA ones of you next time


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

200sx ones fit


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


> D'oh sorry mate I really needed them now so just been and bought some bosch ones from halfrauds.
> 
> I'll probably change them towards the end of the year anyway so will get them PIAA ones of you next time


No worries mate 

You will regret it:chuckle: 

Dave


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Giles,

I may be too late, but 20" fronts, 18" rear.

Funnily enough I have just order a set of the new type of blades 
being fitted to new cards today from Demon Tweeks.

But they are on back order and will be with me in a month.


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

If the blades just squeek when they are on you can clean them with vinnegar, this usually works unless the wipers are totally f'd:smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Scott said:


> Giles,
> 
> I may be too late, but 20" fronts, 18" rear.
> 
> ...


Alright Scott

Yes mate I bought some today as I got fed up with smudged windscreen, the ones I got were 19" bosch fronts, seem to be ok for now, will get a aset of these PIAA ones next time though.

Left the old back one on....halfrauds....too much hassle ! Spent about an hour in there today agruing with them on numberplate sizes for my mates new Evo !!!!!!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

The PIAA blades are great....just like Dave's service!!
Mine are carbon look and still look mint.:thumbsup:


----------

